# Back in Black



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a grunt call I made from some ebony that I got from Andy (Flacer22). 

Be patient Andy, I will post pics of your Tulipwood grunt tonight. It needed one more coat of finish.

URL=http://s146.Rule #2/user/brentwin/media/DSCF0227_zps770aa47b.jpg.html]http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0227_zps770aa47b.jpg[/URL]


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you sure thats flacer22 Ebony or is it Kazuma ebony?  Either way that call is bada$$


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Are you sure thats flacer22 Ebony or is it Kazuma ebony?  Either way that call is bada$$



I've got to many things going:wacko1: You're right it was from you Andy(Kazuma)


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 23, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > kazuma78 said:
> ...



haha! yeah thats right. Thats ok though, hes a busy man  I get called Zach alot on accident because my last names Zachman and lots of people confuse that for some reason. My brother wins there though because his first name is Zach.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 23, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > kazuma78 said:
> ...



Hey Hey Hey you sure it doesn't belong to Barry!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet call who ever it belongs to nice. Rick


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> goslin99 said:
> 
> 
> > BrentWin said:
> ...



Actually, this one is going to a local. But I will take orders


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 23, 2013)

After this trade is over I might see if I can round up some more ebony squares from the same batch that that piece came from and maybe do another trade. That pure black ebony is almost too gorgeous to ignore. When you were making the closed reed call for me from the black and white ebony that I sent you were able to keep any of the white in it when you turned it? I think the black and white contrast will/would be very gorgeous. 
-Josh


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> After this trade is over I might see if I can round up some more ebony squares from the same batch that that piece came from and maybe do another trade. That pure black ebony is almost too gorgeous to ignore. When you were making the closed reed call for me from the black and white ebony that I sent you were able to keep any of the white in it when you turned it? I think the black and white contrast will/would be very gorgeous.
> -Josh



No, it wasn't true blk/wht. It looks like black acrylic until you take it out in the sunlight, then you can see grain. I'm pretty sure that you will like it.
Brent


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh that sounds great! I was just curious about the white. Is the Ebony a pretty hard turn?


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Oh that sounds great! I was just curious about the white. Is the Ebony a pretty hard turn?



No it turns real nice, you just need sharp tools.


----------

